# Gminor Oboe



## Guest (Mar 14, 2020)

[link removed at request of member]

What do you think about the composition I wrote for oboe?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds good to me. I'm thinking the accompaniment could use more movement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for your comment. I wanted to keep the accompaniment as calm as possible because it was a slow move, and I didn't want it to be in front of the soloist.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

There are no respirations, as the piece is played here. Don't forget to tell where the oboist can do it, or he will do it where you don't want.

It takes more time at the oboe because the musician must first empty his lungs.

A few oboist (far from all I believe) use circular breathing. But I wouldn't rely on that.

-----

I like more varied rhythm, but that's a matter of taste.

-----

If you plan some cello part (just a hearing impression I get), don't write too long legatos, as the bow's length is limited.


----------

